# Die Wago Webvisu App ist da!



## tomrey (7 Februar 2014)

hi,
hab gerade gesehen, die Wago webvisu app ist (zumindest im apple-store) downloadbar:
http://www.wago.de/produkte/produktk...en/webvisu.jsp
vielleicht ein Grund mir doch so ein Gerät anzuschaffen.
Hat das schon jemand getestet?
Gruß


----------



## @lex (7 Februar 2014)

Ja.  Endlich...
Und auch für Android in PlayStore:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wago.webvisu

Die Wago Android App funktioniert auf jedenfalls gut!


----------



## tomrey (7 Februar 2014)

jetzt fehlt nur noch die .apk Datei um die app am pc (ohne smartphone) auszuprobieren...


----------



## Benjamin-K (8 Februar 2014)

Da haben die Jungs von Wago wie immer super arbeit geleistet, läuft bestens. Nur zu empfehlen !!!


----------



## Thomasheins11 (23 März 2014)

kann das sein, das die Wago App im Bereich Alarmtabelle Geschwindigkeitsprobleme hat? bekomme manche Ereignisse sehr spät oder gar nicht angezeigt!


----------



## dingo (23 März 2014)

Hallo Thomasheins11,
es ist bei Webvisu zu beachten, das z.B. das PLC_PRG mit einem Zyklischen Task mit einer Priorität zwischen 1 & 10 konfiguriert wird.
Interne Prozesse haben eine höhere Priorität, werden somit bei freilaufenden PRG- Zyklus bevorzugt bearbeitet.
MfG Dingo


----------



## KingHelmer (24 März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir die App auch mal gezogen auf mein Iphone.
Nun habe ich aber keine Möglichkeit per Wlan ins netzwerk zu kommen.

Die SPS ist aber theoretisch mit dem Internet verbunden.
Wie könnte ich nun auf einfachstem Wege die App ausprobieren?
Ich bin hier im Firmennetz unterwegs ....


----------



## PN/DP (24 März 2014)

Am einfachsten ist wohl: nimm Dir eine Wago mit nach Hause und probiere es in Deinem Heimnetz.

Weiters könntest Du nach Absprache mit Euren Netzwerk-Admins mit einem einfachen Accesspoint oder WLAN-Router ala Fritzbox ein eigenes temporäres WLAN aufmachen.
Gibt es in Eure Firma eine VPN-Einwahl oder ähnliches? Ohne sowas darf ein Zugriff aus dem Internet auf die "_theoretisch mit dem Internet verbundene_" SPS im Firmennetz gar nicht möglich sein - wenn doch, dann ist einiges im Argen - dann erzähl das besser nicht weiter.

Harald


----------



## KingHelmer (24 März 2014)

Hi Harald,

hmm,
so werd ichs wohl auch machen. also eine mit nach hause nehmen.

Ich frage mich gerade noch, wie ich das eventuell in Projekten gebrauchen könnte.
Ich meine, ich hätte hier mal so nen mobilen Wlan-Hotspot im Forum gesehen...


Keine Angst, ich wähle mich über nen VPN ein (von zuhause aus).
Hat schon alles seine richtiugkeit!


----------



## dr.hareg (24 März 2014)

Hallo,

falls jemand das ganze gerne mit einer nicht Wago Codesys Steuerung nutzen möchte gibts den Microbrowser, leider kostet der was, funktioniert aber mit z.B. Eaton MFD4, Sabo PLM707-1 oder der Wago auch einwandfrei ;-)

Grüße Gerhard


----------



## @lex (25 März 2014)

"was" ist gut... 80 €uronen!
Kommt mir für privat nicht in Frage...


----------



## link96 (25 März 2014)

Es gibt die Möglichkeit über die IP Adresse (die über die du vom Internet aus zugreifen würdest zb: 84.148.41.103) auch auf deine Visu zuzugreifen, nutze sie ebenfalls im Firmennetz/Zuhause online und es klappt alles wunderbar bisher. Du musst stattdessen nur deine entsprechende IP in der App angeben und schon kommst du auch von überall drauf.

LG Steven


----------



## link96 (25 März 2014)

Es gibt die Möglichkeit über die IP Adresse auch auf deine Visu zuzugreifen, nutze sie ebenfalls im Firmennetz/Zuhause online und es klappt alles wunderbar bisher.

LG Steven


----------



## PN/DP (25 März 2014)

link96 schrieb:


> Es gibt die Möglichkeit über die IP Adresse (die über die du vom Internet aus zugreifen würdest zb: 84.148.41.103) auch auf deine Visu zuzugreifen, nutze sie ebenfalls im Firmennetz/Zuhause online und es klappt alles wunderbar bisher. Du musst stattdessen nur deine entsprechende IP in der App angeben und schon kommst du auch von überall drauf.
> 
> LG Steven


Das klingt ja unglaublich! Erzähl mal mehr 
Was verstehst Du unter "Firmennetz"?

Gehe mal davon aus, daß KingHelmer garantiert keine Portweiterleitung in seinem Firmen-Einwahlrouter einrichten darf. Oder was für eine andere "_bisher wunderbar klappende_" Methode nutzt Du, um vom Internet auf Teilnehmer in Deinem Firmennetz zuzugreifen?


@KingHelmer
Beherrscht Dein iPhone die VPN-Einwahl in Euer Firmennetzwerk oder gibt es eine iPhone-App für Eure VPN-Lösung?

Harald


----------



## link96 (26 März 2014)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Das klingt ja unglaublich! Erzähl mal mehr
> Was verstehst Du unter "Firmennetz"?
> 
> Gehe mal davon aus, daß KingHelmer garantiert keine Portweiterleitung in seinem Firmen-Einwahlrouter einrichten darf. Oder was für eine andere "_bisher wunderbar klappende_" Methode nutzt Du, um vom Internet auf Teilnehmer in Deinem Firmennetz zuzugreifen?
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (26 März 2014)

link96 schrieb:


> natürlich mit entsprechenden Sicherheitsmaßnahmen, meine Variante ist ohne Port Umleitung Leider nicht möglich da der Router sonst nicht durchreicht  und keine Verbindung zustande kommt.
> [...]
> In meinem Fall war die App vom Chef gewünscht deswegen auch die Erlaubnis zur Port Umleitung.


Weil "der Chef" es wünscht, werden alle "Sicherheitsmaßnahmen" umgangen und kann nun also sozusagen JEDER von weltweit die Webvisu in Eurem "Firmennetzwerk" bedienen?

Harald


----------



## ducati (26 März 2014)

Ist doch nur ne "kleine" Firma, die Plutonium in "kleinen" Mengen verarbeitet. Ich versteh garnicht, was Ihr immer alle habt. 

Aber bald kommt Industrie 4.0. Da ist dann alles im Internet erreichbar, und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Scriptkiddy sich auf die "kleine" Firma stürzt, sinkt wieder 

viel Glück bis dahin.


----------



## link96 (26 März 2014)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Weil "der Chef" es wünscht, werden alle "Sicherheitsmaßnahmen" umgangen und kann nun also sozusagen JEDER von weltweit die Webvisu in Eurem "Firmennetzwerk" bedienen?
> 
> Harald



Jab das ist ein Risiko dessen er sich bewusst ist. Ich hab nur mein Auftrag ausgeführt ABER es funktioniert 
man sollte es entsprechend sichern (aber dafür werde ich nicht bezahlt :s1: zuminderst noch nicht mal sehn wann er meint das es wichtig ist).


----------



## PN/DP (26 März 2014)

Dann gebe bitte in Zukunft Deine gefährlichen Tipps nicht ohne Warnhinweis wegen der Sicherheit.
Man glaubt nicht, wieviele Leute das sonst ohne Gedanken an die Sicherheit nachmachen, weil es ja "wunderbar klappt" und es sich so schön easy auf dem Smartphone vorführen läßt...

Harald


----------



## link96 (26 März 2014)

OK mach ich in Zukunft,
Sorry

LG Steven


----------

